# Turkey Opener



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Well I would like to say I killed a 24lb gobbler with a 10 inch beard and 1 1/4 inch spurs but it didn't happen. I did call in 4 jakes (all together) at 20 yds. The largest jake went into a half strut when he saw the decoy. Those youngsters are sure vocal, they gobbled their heads off. After that set up, made a move to a field around 10:00 am where I always see toms strutting. Was too late. Got to edge of field and there he was in full strut with 2 hens. Hard to get him away from the real thing. Tried to get the hens fired up and see if I could call them and have the gobbler follow, no such luck. Was a beautiful day in the turkey woods. Got up at 3am to drive 100 miles to Border of Noble/ Guernsey county line. Will get after them again later in week. Hope everyone has a safe season. Good luck to all. Please report if successful and give your story!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

My day was not so good! After running late cause of I screwed up with alarm my father and I arrive at sunrise. We only needed to walk fifty yards from the truck. We had a guy across the street he nailed one as we where high tailing to the woods. I stop listen and call 4 gobblers 200yards out. We sit right there I call and call their coming. It took a little while to get them to 70 yards and they would not shut up. Now trucks are flying up and down the road! I just got them to about fifty yards and they started purting! I said to myself what did they see all of a sudden bang ones flipping around! Some bonehead heard them gobbling and snuck just to my right down a lane! They never even called once !Never even seen a vehicle someone dropped them off! I went back today and two vehicles from several counties over in the parking spot! I went to farm house and he was puzzled and gonna look into it!  hope everyone else's luck was better then mine.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmmm. imagine that. That's how people get shot by not knowing who is in the area. I had a guy and woman come in after i already hit the woods. They did not come in on me while i was working a couple birds but, they were on the other side of the ridge hitting a slate when I moved to another area. I had no idea they were there because they came in late. I went back to my truck to see if they had drove or walked in and try to identify them. My rule is if there is someone already there I go elsewhere. Turkey hunting is not deer hunting and chances are greater that you will end up on the same turkey and not see each other. The one guy in the lower post who shot one of those gobblers may have been a turkey shooter and not a turkey hunter. There is no way to keep a place to yourself even if it belongs to you. That sounds like a tough statement but somehow, someway, someone will get on that land sometime. For info only.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

I just want to add there is only a couple of people with permission there! I felt ok even going a little late cause I talked to land owner prior and buddies couldn't make it! Plus all I had to cross was a small plowed field wide open and set up on wood line. Plus I drove past to make sure no vehicles right past on a farmers new property. It was empty! I just had a buddy call new farmer next door since they purchased it not to long ago and he's not happy! No one was allowed on his property for turkey's last two days so we're all gonna have a little meeting and straighten these issues out. These little problems are sometimes how everyone comes together and you gain more access!


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Me and a coworker hit up public land Monday and Tuesday. Being new to turkey hunting we didn't have any expectations. Both days we saw turkey and at times we would call back and forth with turkeys we didn't see. Wildlife officer said we probably called too much and too loudly since we turned those birds off. He also check our paperwork - we passed. Said he wrote a guy a ticket for not tagging a bird that morning. Anyway, I have a new found respect for turkey.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Headed out in the morning for public lands. This story scares me Smitty. You were on private land. I hunted on my own property Monday and never worried about trespassers, but I guess you have to assume that someone is there that shouldn't be.


----------

